# Solved: Unidentified network messes up connection



## zomg (Dec 2, 2006)

Over the past week, whenever I boot my computer, my network access is listed as limited or inaccessible (the yellow triangle icon) and thus I have no Internet access (I'm cable connected to a router). 

So, when I open Network and Sharing Center (I run Windows 7), I notice that, apart from my home network which is 'Joined', there's also an unidentified public network listed as active, which I'm not connected to. I figure that's the one causing the problem, yet I cannot delete it as it is listed as active. The other computers on the router have wireless connections. Does this mean someone is leeching off my interwebz?

Anyway, I can resolve the problem altogether by disabling and re-enabling my Local Area Connection and I return to just being connected to my home network. What I would like to know is how to get rid of the unidentified public network for good.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

The other network is not causing your issue. It's likely a problem with your network adapater or just one of thoses things about Windows 7 being a beta or RC depending on which one your running. Is your computer going to sleep at all when you have thses issues?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

lawson_jl said:


> The other network is not causing your issue. It's likely a problem with your network adapater or just one of thoses things about Windows 7 being a beta or RC depending on which one your running. Is your computer going to sleep at all when you have thses issues?


Windows 7 is fully released to volume license customers and MSDN/Technet subscribers. This is not a known problem with the Win7 beta, RC, or full release in any case.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please post the following information when you first boot and have the problem.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## zomg (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and sorry for my late response. 

About a week later the problem fixed itself. I would post a solution but I have absolutely no idea how it happened. Sorry for the inconvenience. ._.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's scary.


----------



## zomg (Dec 2, 2006)

Ah well, it returned all of a sudden, so if there's any hope of this thread ever being active again, I followed your instructions ('/ipconfig all' when the problem occurs):

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : <name>
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-D0-5B-04-2C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5b:90d1:ab6:480a%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 11 November 2009 17:14:40
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 November 2009 18:14:40
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889168
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-34-10-1D-00-1F-D0-5B-04-2C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9FC6B34-91D7-4BC2-9FFE-DEE58E2612EF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## zomg (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you JohnWill. I appreciate it. 

Regrettably, your suggestion showed no sign of improving the situation, but then again, the IPv6 command didn't work for some reason (saying something about there being no user specified settings to reset).

Re-establishing the connection has slightly changed since my initial problem. I still connect to multiple networks, one being unidentified and public, but can reduce it to (the right) one by disabling and re-enabling the Local Area Connection as before.

What's changed is that the network does not connect to the Internet automatically, but I have to run the diagnostics tool before it connects.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you updated the network adapter drivers? Having to disable/enable sounds like it might be the drivers.


----------



## zomg (Dec 2, 2006)

That I have but the problem persists. 

Turns out I didn't have to run the diagnostic tool after all. Just needed a little patience.

It would be great if there was a way to connect solely to a specific network and maintain that connection. The real issue is that, upon booting, I'm connected to multiple networks (that is two) instead of just my own one. That's why I have to disable and enable.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can only connect to a single wireless network at one time, so I'm not sure what you're saying here.


----------



## zomg (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmm, allow me to demonstrate it with a picture then:

This is my network situation after booting a.k.a. the problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see an IPCONFIG /ALL from that machine.

BTW, I misspoke anyway. You can indeed connect to multiple wireless networks if you have multiple wireless adapters, I just figured you didn't have more than one. 

Your initial IPCONFIG /ALL didn't show any wireless adapters, just one wired connection.


----------



## zomg (Dec 2, 2006)

Actually, that ipconfig /all was from that machine at the point of trouble.

I made another one and another after fixing the problem, but there doesn't seem to be any difference, which is quite odd. Maybe it needs more time to adjust.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Refuge
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-D0-5B-04-2C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5b:90d1:ab6:480a%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 November 2009 01:15:27
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 17 November 2009 02:15:26
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889168
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-34-10-1D-00-1F-D0-5B-04-2C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9FC6B34-91D7-4BC2-9FFE-DEE58E2612EF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*Internet connection re-established:*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Refuge
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-D0-5B-04-2C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5b:90d1:ab6:480a%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 November 2009 01:15:27
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 17 November 2009 02:15:26
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889168
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-34-10-1D-00-1F-D0-5B-04-2C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9FC6B34-91D7-4BC2-9FFE-DEE58E2612EF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I find the two listings under Default Gateway, one being 0.0.0.0 pretty odd. That's normally a sure sign of a problem, but the stack reset should have cleared it.


----------



## zomg (Dec 2, 2006)

Well John, once again it's fixed and I have no idea how. I guess I'll just stick with it.

I did make do an ipconfig /all though: Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Refuge
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168B/8111B Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-D0-5B-04-2C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5b:90d1:ab6:480a%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 11 December 2009 10:34:32
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 December 2009 11:34:31
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889168
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-34-10-1D-00-1F-D0-5B-04-2C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9FC6B34-91D7-4BC2-9FFE-DEE58E2612EF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73bc:95:22e3:aca6:d687(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::95:22e3:aca6:d687%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks normal, I still wonder what was going on...


----------

